# Cowboy Logic on Coyote Control



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

There is no arguing with cowboy logic. The Sierra Club and the US Forest Service were presenting an alternative to Wyoming ranchers for controlling the coyote population. It seems that after years of the ranchers using the tried and true methods of shooting and/or trapping the predator, the tree-huggers had a "more humane" solution. What they proposed was for the animals to be captured alive, the males castrated and let loose again and the population would be controlled. This was ACTUALLY proposed to the Wyoming Wool and Sheep Grower's Association by the Sierra Club and the USFS.

All of the ranchers thought about this amazing idea for a couple of 
minutes.

Finally, an old boy in the in the back stood up, tipped his hat back and said, "Son, I don't think you understand the problem. Those coyotes ain't (bleepin') our sheep - they're eatin' 'em."


----------



## DustinM (Dec 2, 2006)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Guess that old cowhand never seen a sheepayote. We got em down here in Southern NM.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jesus!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

That Is FUNNY!!!

I would have liked to see his face after that comment!


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like something my Grandpa would say. Now he was a true Cowboy


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I think Old Willie Nelson had a song "My heros have always been Cowboys"

I guess I that goes for me too....... :beer:

:lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

About 15 years ago I and some friends were hiking up Papoose Creek in Montana for opening of elk season. After a couple miles and climbing a couple thousand feet with 70 lbs on my back I really needed a rest (about the tenth if I remember). I had put a water balloon (a little thicker than regular balloons) over the barrel on my 300 Mag to keep snow falling from the pines from getting into it. As we were resting a guide with a pack train of about 12 horses with two hunters approached. When he reached us he stopped and stared at me for a full minute. Finally he said "feller, I don't know what your planning on doing to our elk, but out here we shoot them".


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

LOL LOL

Plainsman nice to see you posting again. Will you be attending the Classic again?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good evening Brad,

Good evening Brad,

I would like to make the classic, but I think it is the same week-end as my retirement party.

I have forgotten many of the things about calling that I once knew. I still do some, but after retirement it will be a learning over process I think. I called a lot more animals in the past. Maybe I just took it more serious and played more attention to set up detail. Of course I think the animals were somehow easier to call back in the early 60's. No one else was doing it. What a memory, two, three, and sometimes as many as four fox at a set up, and close. I should have been using a shotgun, but no not me, I'm to stubborn, I'm a rifle man through and through.

I will have to check the dates. I was looking forward to the classic, but my son in Dickinson tells me it's the same week-end. I have learned that he keeps better track of those things than I do.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It's the weekend of the 13th and 14th of Jan

Congrats on the retirement you lucky B#$%#&D :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, my son was right.

Retirement has got me excited. Now I need to work a little bit for play money. I need Montana elk license, diesel, and ammo.

I havn't been ice fishing for seven or eight years. I'll end that tomorrow morning. January 4 I start to build an ice house. Maybe a few of the guys on here will stop by and keep me company on the ice once in a while. If you stop by Brad bring a yote rifle with.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats good stuff!


----------

